# Bacillus thuringiensis var. kurstaki (Btk).



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Why not use this type of B. t.?*
DiPel® PRO DF Biological Insecticide 
The active ingredient of DiPel® PRO DF is a potent strain of Bacillus thuringiensis var. kurstaki (Btk). It is the most widely used biological insecticide in the world, registered for use on a variety of ornamentals to control more than 30 species of insects. For the greenhouse industry, DiPel PRO DF delivers outstanding control of worms, including loopers, tobacco budworms and armyworms. Its dry flowable formulation is dust free and allows more convenient handling and more accurate measuring. DiPel PRO DF is biodegradable and has minimal effect on humans, non-target animals or the environment. Its Restricted Entry Interval (REI) of four hours is the lowest allowed by law.
Read and follow the label instructions before using.
Regards,
Ernie


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*B.t. aizawai (B.t.a.) is used against wax moth larvae in honeycombs*

Here is a URL that I located:
http://extoxnet.orst.edu/pips/bacillus.htm

Bacillus thuringiensis (B.t.) is a naturally-occurring soil bacterium that produces poisons which cause disease in insects. B.t. is considered ideal for pest management because of its specificity to pests and because of its lack of toxicity to humans or the natural enemies of many crop pests. There are different strains of B.t., each with specific toxicity to particular types of insects:* B.t. aizawai (B.t.a.) is used against wax moth larvae in honeycombs*; B.t. israelensis (B.t.i.) is effective against mosquitoes, blackflies and some midges; B.t. kurstaki (B.t.k.) controls various types of lepidopterous insects, including the gypsy moth and cabbage looper. A newer strain, B.t. san diego, is effective against certain beetle species and the boll weevil. To be effective, B.t. must be eaten by insects during their feeding stage of development, when they are larvae. B.t. is ineffective against adult insects. More than 150 insects, mostly lepidopterous larvae, are known to be susceptible in some way to B.t.

B.t. forms asexual reproductive cells, called spores, which enable it to survive in adverse conditions. During the process of spore formation, B.t. also produces unique crystalline bodies. When eaten, the spores and crystals of B.t. act as poisons in the target insects. B.t. is therefore referred to as a stomach poison. B.t. crystals dissolve in the intestine of susceptible insect larvae. They paralyze the cells in the gut, interfering with normal digestion and triggering the insect to stop feeding on host plants. B.t. spores can then invade other insect tissue, multiplying in the insect's blood, until the insect dies. Death can occur within a few hours to a few weeks of B.t. application, depending on the insect species and the amount of B.t. ingested. Typical agricultural formulations include wettable powders, spray concentrates, liquid concentrates, dusts, baits, and time release rings.
Regards,
Ernie


----------



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

>The active ingredient of DiPel® PRO DF is a potent strain of Bacillus thuringiensis var. kurstaki (Btk).

Wrong strain.

* >B.t. aizawai (B.t.a.) is used against wax moth larvae in honeycombs*; 

Right Strain!!!

The product is Xentari by Valent co. Check out their website!

>A newer strain, B.t. san diego, is effective against certain beetle species and the boll weevil.

Wonder about SHB?


----------

